

Technologies you should know for Web-development - akarambir
http://nainomics.blogspot.com/2011/12/technologies-you-should-know-for-web.html

======
karambir
Great post! I would also add jQuery to the list <http://jquery.com/>

SharpKit can also be a useful resource for learning HTML and JavaScript, if
you’re a C# developer and like learning the APIs from Visual Studio using
intellisense.
[http://sharpkit.net/help/SharpKit.Html4/SharpKit.Html4/HtmlE...](http://sharpkit.net/help/SharpKit.Html4/SharpKit.Html4/HtmlElement/index.htm)

------
ennovates
You should not use W3Schools for reference, take a look: <http://w3fools.com/>

